#  > Dating >  > Uit het oog, maar niet uit het hart >  Gezocht..

## Nadiaaa22

Onzin

----------


## IBKIS

Ik slaap wel eens op de straten van Amsterdam, omdat ik als Waarzegger vervloekt ben door Allah. Mag dat ook

Ik ben heel erg goed hoor. Ik ben een echte echte Waarzegger. Als je me niet gelooft:

Vitesse wordt kampioen van Nederland. 

Als dit uitkomt, wat zeer uitzonderlijk is (goochel maar), en je bent ng niet overtuigd, ik waarzeg je dit:


Nederland wordt Europees Kampioen, wat ook zeer uitzonderlijk is (goochel maar). En als Vitesse n Nederland kampioen worden en je gelooft me nog stds niet: In 2022 wordt Turkije Wereldkampioen. 

Je mag contact met me opnemen als dit allemaal uitkomt. 

Als je nog jong bent: neem afstand van si7r en waarzeggers. God zal je vervloeken.

----------


## Nadiaaa22

Up....

----------

